# overnight camp near calais tunnel



## Chitster (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi All

I need advice on a campsite as near as possible to the Calais end of the tunnel that would be open till v late or any other of your suggestions for overnight stop at the Calais end.

Many thanks


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Chitster

We head for the car park at the Auchan Hypermarket at St Martin Boulogne. Its about a 20 min drive from the tunnel exit,


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Aire you go again*

Hello,

Click below

Click Me

Trev.


----------



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

Head to the car park at the Calais port, it is free and there are always campers there.Justy drive as if you are not booked and park beside the ticket offices.


----------

